# DuallPhantoM! By Kennycasemodz.nl



## k.3nny (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey guys here's my Phantom build.

Specssss:
HW
Amd Phenom965.
Asus CrosshairIII
Asus HD5870
Antec EW750W-M
Ocz Platinum 2x2GB

LC-List :evil_lol:
3x TFC 120MM Triebs
1x TFC 120MM rad
1x TFC 240MM rad
2x JohnLund Acetal
2x EK V2 TOP
2x LAING 18W
1x CuplexHD block
1x CrosshairIII Full cover
1x HD5870 block

White NZXT Phantom.
Original:




Paint 





Ghetto-Style.






























The phantom arrived today finally
















The black case is a Bitfenix colossus.

rip it into pieces 









Nicely sorted out bags whith screws A big +++ for nzxt!

















See u soon guys!

:jawdrop:

Update.

Primed up!





De 5.25 naar TFC120MM mount















new front for the mount now only the cut-out left.










Res place.















Some drawing















The side panel after some work.





The cover plate for the lower part.




















Some tight fit!





No original fancontroller for me .















Custom plate for the cover.





Polishing the pictures and tekst of it.










Some overall shots 




















bought myself 2 cans of orange paint!













































Prebuild of the reservoir! 

The copper version is on its way(Finally)










This weekend im gonna take the base of the case under the dremel

Fans are in and rads are placed.
5x Xigmateks

1x230mm
1x140mm
3x120mm






gesleeved.










Stock Nzxt 200mm VS Xigmatek 200mm.





Reservoir remounting, The strip was not that nice/sucesfull, i made a dual bolt thru system now, with some black inbusses :coke:















Radiators mounted.

Mounted the fans with fanrubbers.






























The 120mm tfc.















Nice and cleannn.

Little update, 
Put back my right panel.











Now waiting for the fittings and HK 3.0 am3 mount.

Update !

Fittings.





am3 mount.





Sleeved some parts.















Cleaned the mobo.





Mobo in the case.





then the playing with watercooling starts.





the pump placing took the longest time ovf the build period :brrr:.

stage 1




















Stage 2, same spot but switched the hoses.















When i was ready with that i test fitted the sidepanel..






Then it was time to sleep :eyebrow:.

This morning i retought the pump placing because i didnt liked the pump place at all:wallbash:.

old fangrill of an lian li case.




















Much! better.

This hose need to redo again, it got no kinks in it but its flat in the middle.





Leaktest ^^





















Need to do allot thing before im ready, i wanted to game so i did the basic stuff 



I got many more!

Take a visit to Www.kennycasemodz.nl


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have never liked orange as a color ... but you made it work and looks amazing!!

great job


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Nov 16, 2010)

wow, thats beautiful ;D what kind of paint did you use for the orange bits? it looks amazing


----------



## k.3nny (Nov 16, 2010)

2k autolaqeur pre canned.


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 16, 2010)

Caught my eye... nicely done professional looking work!


----------



## k.3nny (Nov 16, 2010)

Thnks Urlyin.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Nov 16, 2010)

for whatever reason whenever I see orange and white I always think creamsicle


you did a great job


----------



## k.3nny (Nov 16, 2010)

Haha, Thnks Chewz.


----------



## k.3nny (Nov 17, 2010)

cablemanagement





Some randoms.




















To do:

My new PSU needs to be sleeved + left panel.


----------



## Crazykenny (Nov 17, 2010)

Checked all of your mods on that site of yours. They really look well put together, good job.


----------



## k.3nny (Nov 17, 2010)

Thnks kenny


----------



## Crazykenny (Nov 17, 2010)

k.3nny said:


> Thnks kenny



Little offtopic:

Did you have the time to check the PM I sent you? Really interested in the costs.


----------



## k.3nny (Nov 20, 2010)

Woot ^^


----------



## k.3nny (Nov 22, 2010)

Some little preworks for the painting.





Little holes.





test fit





Fits like a glove.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 22, 2010)

Orange and white looks so good!


----------



## k.3nny (Nov 25, 2010)

Painted the left panel mesh orange,





And put it back to the panel, im gonna apply the plexiglass at the inside of the panel for the airflow improvement of the tfc240 rad!





And i also got an email from NZXT management, Theres a Hale90 850 comming !





mucho gracias!


----------



## k.3nny (Dec 13, 2010)

An waterblock update!

Ieuwly blocks





Shiny blocks !





From Air.





To Water.













Next update, PSU?


----------



## k.3nny (Dec 18, 2010)

Update !

Psu came in today with the mail !









Thnks to NZXT and www.aquatuning.de


----------



## k.3nny (Jan 3, 2011)

Did some minor exchange 
Mesh for plexi.

between the plexiglass and the panel comes orange foil.






Getting there!





Some minor filing needed on the corners and edges.









Flathead screws









Pic.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jan 3, 2011)

looking good ... keep up the good work!!


----------



## k.3nny (Jan 4, 2011)

Took some random pics.





























































Hmm Niiiice, Thinkso


----------



## k.3nny (Jan 10, 2011)

Window update!
















!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 10, 2011)

Now thats a window!


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 11, 2011)

damn, great job!


----------



## k.3nny (Jan 31, 2011)

UPDATE!!! !

I ripped the case apart and im doing a BIG rebuild!

Kinda Lamborghini Style.
Clean, But with a flawless bent here and there 





Deadline: 22april! (dutch big lanparty)

Basic apearance will remain with the White and orange, The innerside wil get some Di-Noc carbon wrap on a few spots, The frame will be painted in the same orange as the exteriour color.

Also will there be some hardware changes, im just need to see what.

Here some pics of today.















See u next time.


----------



## roast (Jan 31, 2011)

Gorgeous build!


----------



## k.3nny (Feb 7, 2011)

Sleeving Time !!







4pins is white, 20 pint will be black, 8pins mobo/graph 2 white 6 black.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 7, 2011)

Sub'd >>> Very nice build


----------

